# Custom interior done by cKc



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I am 200% satisfied with the work done by cKc in Florida. I would reccomend them to Jesus if he asked :biggrin: 
But seriously, the interior came out great, nice and tight! Everything was fully wrapped in vinyl. NO PAINT!!
I'll post more pics later


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

thankyou tru i took much pride in it, id love to see it in person.
from here it looks great in the kar :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

mind if i ask how much?


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Dec 28 2003, 08:10 PM
> *mind if i ask how much?*


 depends :dunno:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

very nice tru,,,and Kurupt


----------



## 1lownissan (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KurupT+Dec 29 2003, 08:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KurupT @ Dec 29 2003, 08:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Dec 28 2003, 08:10 PM
> *mind if i ask how much?*


depends :dunno:[/b][/quote]
how much tit TRU pay? and got anymore pics? dash?


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lownissan+Jan 1 2004, 08:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1lownissan @ Jan 1 2004, 08:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much tit TRU pay? and got anymore pics? dash?[/b][/quote]
did?


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

anymore pics yet tru? :dunno:


----------



## R3Koil (Feb 19, 2003)

Really compliments the car, tight and clean. Excellent work.  :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Jan 10 2004, 12:04 AM
> *anymore pics yet tru? :dunno:*


 naw....its still in the paint shop gettting repaired....then its going to an interior shop to get the vinyl top put on, and everything else that I didn't put in finished..


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

i like it! :cheesy:


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

the dash hasn't been dyed yet........bare with me


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

hell yeah looks f-n good homie!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

door panel


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

nice door panels...


----------

